# Kayak fishing near Holden Beach



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

All apologies to the mods if this is an inappropriate post. After moving to coastal NC I have posted an ad on craigslist in search of paddling partners in the area(for safety reasons). I have recieved quite a few responses. If anyone else in the area would like to meet up and paddle just let me know. Maybe we can start a club of sorts. Again, I apologize if the post is inappropriate for the forum.

Rick


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I spend a lot of time at Oak Island and there are many of us who kayak fish there and Fort Fisher. I'll hit you up some time when I get down.


----------



## tritonboats (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome to NC!!

Please check out North Carolina Kayak Fishng Association website (nckfa.com). It is a great tool to get involved with other kayak fisherman and find out who's going where on the weekend. Get rigging ideas, freshwater and saltwater reports, etc. 

What part of NC did you move to?

Welcome
Nathan


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen for the replies, 

Please do Greenford, if i remember correctly you did a number on the specks a while back. I will definitely check out the website Nathan. Thank you. I am in Supply, NC and usually launch from the dock under the bridge at Holden Beach. I tend to ride the tide out near the inlet and then ride it back in while fishing both ways. I do enjoy "alone time", but that isn't always the safest way to paddle. Again, thank you both.

Rick


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick there's lots of good Spec, Drum and Flounder fishing from a kayak there. NCKFA is a good site to join just kayak fishing. I hope to be down to Oak Island the 28th. I wont be fishing but want to go to the fishing seminar being held at the Oak Island Rec. Center. One of the speakers is going to be Jerry Dilsaver who is a big time kayak fisherman. It's an all day thing for $50. Jerry is a local to OKI and a great guy. Here the site...
http://www.captjerry.com/index.html


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

That sounds like something i'd like to attend. Thanks for the heads up.
Rick


----------

